# letterboxes in Apartment Lobby



## FTB1975 (16 Aug 2010)

Hi All,
Looking for some clarification on my letterbox which is in the lobby of my apartment block. The key broke in the lock a week ago and I contacted my mgmt agent to ask them about getting it repaired. 

I was told it's personal property as it's a letter box....so I queried it's position i.e in the lobby which is in fact a common area so therefore surely falls under their remit. Again I was told no it's personal property....has anyone heard anything about such a distinction being made in their experience?

I asked them to provide me with details of who installed the letterboxes etc if it was my responsiblity and I was also told another neightbour had a similar issue and they recommended a hardware store that could carry out the repair, as it's cheaper. This led me to believe the MA might be shirking their responsibility on the grounds of something costing too much.

My understanding (which was confirmed by MA anytime anything went wrong within my apartment) was they were only responsible for issues outside the 4 walls of my apartment...which is where my letterbox is located.

Any thoughts?
Regards,
Elaine


----------



## Padraigb (16 Aug 2010)

If somebody vandalised your letter box you might expect help from your management company. What you describe sounds like your own doing (or the doing of somebody acting for you) and I think it is a bit much to hope that they would remedy things for you.

I imagine their recommending somebody to carry out a repair was intended to be helpful to you, and not a means of shirking their responsibility.


----------



## FTB1975 (16 Aug 2010)

Thanks PadraigB,

My query was really looking for clarification on the fact the letterbox is in the lobby so therefore is the lobby considered a common area and therefore should the repair to the letterbox be the responsibility of the Mgmt agent? I've no problem looking after it myself, hence the reason for asking the mgmt agent who installed as it'll take a locksmith to rectify the issue I think. I was surprised to hear them say although in a common area it doesn't fall under their remit andwas really wondering if this was the norm



FTB1975


----------



## Complainer (16 Aug 2010)

Is there any handyman within your family or friends? Do you really need to call out a locksmith for what sounds like a very minor job?


----------



## ontour (16 Aug 2010)

You are absolutely correct to question this.  The letterbox is in the common area and should be taken care of my the management company or an agent acting on their behalf.  Like the keys or fobs to access parking you would expect that there would be a charge to have one replaced or fixed.

If you are responsible for providing your own letter box and can do so in the common area, I reckon that you should get yourself one of those free standing green pillar boxes.  It would look cool and give you better security and capacity !! send a picture of one to the management company and tell them that as you are responsible for the postboc, this is the one that you will be putting in next week !


----------



## shesells (17 Aug 2010)

Is it a personal letter box or a shared one with slots for each apartment? If it's personal it would be seen as an extension of your apartment..if it's shared...you may have recourse.

I guess the question is why should your neighbours pay for your letterbox..which is effectively what you're doing if the MC is expected to pay.


----------



## purpeller (17 Aug 2010)

It's a grey area.  I would say your letterbox is yours and its location in the lobby is irrelevant.  However, like Ontour said, I think our managing agent would maintain letterboxes and put a small charge on the account if a lock needed replacing, etc.


----------



## ontour (17 Aug 2010)

purpeller said:


> I would say your letterbox is yours and its location in the lobby is irrelevant.



Everything in the common areas would be owned by the management company.  A letterbox, like a parking space, is made available for your use, the apartment owner has a right to use it rather than ownership.  If you owned these items, then you could do what you like for example build a shed on your parking space.

For ease of administration and reduction of cost, the management company may have a locksmith that has access to the building and replace letterboxes for a fixed fee chargeable directly to the apartment owner. This would ensure consistency.  If you start letting everyone do their own thing, padlocks will appear on letterboxes, some will remain broken and the quality of your development will suffer.

The attitude of the management company / agent would concern me if I owned a unit as it would not appear to be focused on maintaining high standards.


----------



## Yorrick (17 Aug 2010)

I agree with Ontour. I believe that it is the responsibility of the Management Company to replace/repair the letterbox.
If letterboxes are left broken it is a sign of poor management. Post starts going astray etc


----------



## bertie1 (17 Aug 2010)

The key broke in the lock. I assume its your key broke in the lock. Then you damaged it. The management company may arrange to fix it , but I would ecpect them to charge you for same. Alternatively you can look after the repair yourself. When you buy an apartment you get the keys to the main door , your apartment & the letter box.


----------



## jdwex (17 Aug 2010)

Our lock broke. I got a replacement lock and fitted myself in a few minutes.
If you ask the management company to do it, they will end up hiring a handyman to do it. If they don't bill you, the cost is shared by all the owners. And you can't be  sure who has a copy of the key.


----------



## computerman (18 Aug 2010)

a new key will cost less that a fiver -


----------



## PaddyW (18 Aug 2010)

They key broke in the lock computerman, not as simple as getting a new key!


----------



## purpeller (18 Aug 2010)

ontour said:


> A letterbox, like a parking space, is made available for your use, the apartment owner has a right to use it rather than ownership.  If you owned these items, then you could do what you like for example build a shed on your parking space.



In my case, my parking space is mentioned in my lease for my apartment...my post box is not.  
I think we basically agree here but I suspect the OP will have to cough up to fix it themselves in this instance.


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> They key broke in the lock computerman, not as simple as getting a new key!


Does the lock serve any purpose? Anyone who wants to break one of these locks can do so easily with a screwdriver.  Can you live without a lock?


----------



## computerman (18 Aug 2010)

The broken key can be removed with a paperclip.  If you are luckey there is a number on the face of the lock, this corrosponds with the key used to open the lock.  Any decent lockshop/key cutter will cut you this key for 3 - 5 euro.


----------



## computerman (18 Aug 2010)

Altern., put flat head screwdriver in whats available of the keyway.  Turn clockwise, requires a little strength, open the letterbox, remove the circlip at the back of the lock, go to a lock shop get new lock for 12 euro.


----------

